

Maximizing your launch on iOS and Android - stefanobernardi
http://blog.betable.com/maximizing-your-launch-on-ios-and-android/

======
rhufnagel
Love this. I think the most important thing outlined here is understanding
your objectives when you go to launch. A lot of people just do it, and think
that the main objective is getting the product out the door.

~~~
stefanobernardi
Exactly. Once you really understand that it's way easier to have everything
else fall into place.

------
johnr8201
Great post! Just wish there was more detail on Android

~~~
stefanobernardi
Hey John, thanks. What else would you like to know about Android? We might do
other posts focusing on specific platforms if that helps.

